# Modern Arnis Seminar October 23, Middletown, CT.



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

*Datu Hartman * will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick Concepts.

1pm  5pm

$50.00 Pre-paid by Oct 18th,
OR, $65 at the door.

 For more information contact Frank Shekosky at 860-632-8188 or info@cromwellmartialarts.com
artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 17, 2004)

· October 23, Middletown, CT. Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick Concepts. For more information contact Frank Shekosky at 860-632-8188 or info@cromwellmartialarts.com


----------



## stickarts (May 18, 2004)

For more info and directions; www.cromwellmartialarts.com
Contact us for a brochure.


----------

